# Ur-quattro's potential



## Ermegerd (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello, I'm a novice in the Audi scene and this is my first time posting here on the Audi Lounge. I have a few questions about the Ur-quattro and I have posted a duplicate thread in the Ur-quattro/Sport Quattro forum; so shall we?

How much power can the stock drivetrain of a ur-quattro handle? And being that the tech is very old, is it even worth investing to race against cars such as a GT-R. These are serious questions...

I found this gem through a fellow on vortex and i'm interested. It's a 1983 us spec.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Is it a 10v or 20v engine.


----------



## Ermegerd (Aug 5, 2013)

R5T said:


> Is it a 10v or 20v engine.


it is a 20v


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

400+

http://www.youtube.com/embed/K8GoaQir2W0


----------



## Ermegerd (Aug 5, 2013)

R5T said:


> 400+
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/K8GoaQir2W0


Is the 10V able to make more power because of less reciprocating parts? i wonder if the drivetrain is less efficient to that of thier newer counterparts.; would seems so with fully electronically controlled units.


----------



## Ermegerd (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Ermegerd (Aug 5, 2013)

Ill have to correct myself, it is in-fact a 10v motor. Not worthy? Though i'm sure a head change can be done.


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

Ermegerd said:


> Ill have to correct myself, it is in-fact a 10v motor. Not worthy? Though i'm sure a head change can be done.


yes a head change is very common on 10v engines. but also, with enough money I'm sure you could smash a gtr lol. the new European car issue races 034 motorsports Audi 80 against an R8 V10 plus and wins. (drag race)


----------



## Ermegerd (Aug 5, 2013)

MK1QuaTTRoHaus said:


> yes a head change is very common on 10v engines. but also, with enough money I'm sure you could smash a gtr lol. the new European car issue races 034 motorsports Audi 80 against an R8 V10 plus and wins. (drag race)


nice..:beer: I just fell upon this car without searching for it. But the the previous owner says it has been sitting for close to a decade. So I would like to do a project if the potential is there. I'm just hoping the stock drive-train is capable of handling high power outputs.


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

:beer: good luck. I love seeing some one revive an old Audi. let us know how it goes!


----------



## Ermegerd (Aug 5, 2013)

MK1QuaTTRoHaus said:


> :beer: good luck. I love seeing some one revive an old Audi. let us know how it goes!


 seems like it will be a go for a winter project. The drive train and car looks to be in decent condition even after a 10 year sit. The front left a-arm is broken and I would need to source some fenders because of rust. Not sure if GAP has 'em.


----------

